# DirecTV billing statement shows sales taxes on DirecTV Protection Plan



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Twice now DirecTV has added sales taxes to my billing statement first for Whole Home DVR and now the Protection Plan. I don't believe these charges are legit since each time it was added for one month only. There has not been taxes added to my bill in the 12 years I been with DirecTV before unless I purchase equipment.

1. 12/30/2011 Whole Home DVR $3.00 $0.29
2. 03/01/2012 DirecTV Protection Plan $5.99 $0.55


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Blurayfan said:


> Twice now DirecTV has added sales taxes to my billing statement as part of the Protection Plan. I don't believe this charge is legit since each time it was added the amount was different. There has not been taxes added to my bill in the 12 years I been with DirecTV before unless I purchase equipment.
> 
> 1. 12/30/2011 DirecTV Protection Plan $5.99 $0.29
> 2. 03/01/2012 DirecTV Protection Plan $5.99 $0.55


just looked at the lsat 4 bills online, did not see anything relating to tax on the PP, it is a flat 5.99


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My bill shows the Protection Plan being taxed too. Guess some politician figured out another way for us to pay for the recession.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Blurayfan said:


> Twice now DirecTV has added sales taxes to my billing statement as part of the Protection Plan. I don't believe this charge is legit since each time it was added the amount was different. There has not been taxes added to my bill in the 12 years I been with DirecTV before unless I purchase equipment.
> 
> 1. 12/30/2011 DirecTV Protection Plan $5.99 $0.29
> 2. 03/01/2012 DirecTV Protection Plan $5.99 $0.55


Weird that the tax is different. It has always been taxed in NJ. That plus tax on the $6 leased rx fee (not on the $6 owned rx fee) is all the tax I ever see. What is the "normal" sales tax in your state?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Weird that the tax is different. It has always been taxed in NJ. That plus tax on the $6 leased rx fee (not on the $6 owned rx fee) is all the tax I ever see. What is the "normal" sales tax in your state?


Our Sales tax rate is 6.25% but this state does not tax anything on Sat services except equipment purchases.

It is interesting that these taxes appeared after my defective HR24-500 was replaced.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm taxed on the protection plan and the leased receiver fees


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I live in Florida and my city has a sales tax of 7%. Directv (and i assume Dish also) sales tax is over 13% here.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Blurayfan" said:


> Our Sales tax rate is 6.25% but this state does not tax anything on Sat services except equipment purchases.
> 
> It is interesting that these taxes appeared after my defective HR24-500 was replaced.


It also increased after the new year. It's possible they changed the tax rate for 2012?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"zimm7778" said:


> I live in Florida and my city has a sales tax of 7%. Directv (and i assume Dish also) sales tax is over 13% here.


Not sales tax..."Communications Service Tax". Aka "Cable trying to increase satellite cost tax"


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Sales taxes will vary from state to state, and in some states, county to county. Some states tax goods, but not services. Other states only tax certain services. Other states tax all services.

We're not going to learn anything here by comparing our bills... Unless we all lived in the same township!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

No tax on the PP for me.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV Customer advocacy department is investigating why my account shows the tax and the rep stated they are as confused as I am since all the resources available to them don't show any new taxes for my area. They did find the tax on December 30 was for Whole Home DVR and not the Protection Plan.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I personally would let it go for $3.48 per year, but I'm not very frugal.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Update: DirecTV Taxsupport responded and acknowledged these taxes were a mistake and both would be credited.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Sales taxes will vary from state to state, and in some states, county to county. Some states tax goods, but not services. Other states only tax certain services. Other states tax all services.
> 
> We're not going to learn anything here by comparing our bills... Unless we all lived in the same township!


werd!


----------

